# Lyft Rate Card is now same for EVERYBODY



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

My rate card is showing rates for a driver that signed up after 1/1/2016 but prior to today I was seeing slight higher rates because I signed up prior to 2016.

It is also not showing Express Drive rates in any market but last month it did.

To all the drivers that signed up 2015 or earlier are you also seeing the lower rates of a 2016+ driver?

To be clear, us drivers are paid for each trip according to our rate card which specifies the amount we earn per mile and per minute plus base. The exact per mile and per minute amounts are based on the published rates the passenger is charged, minus Lyft's commission of either 20% or 25% depending on your Lyft approval date. Mine is August 18, 2015. I normally see rates that are 80% of published rates.

Driver 2016+ rate card: 75% of published rates
Driver -2015 rate card: 80% of published rates

Today:









Last month:


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Enjoy! Lower rates mean more rides??


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Better then Uber’s flat rate which Uber takes more then 50% now.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

What the rate card says (passenger rates vs driver rates) is almost meaningless with upfront pricing for uber and lyft. They both take the opportunity to pad the price now. So the rate card might show that we get 75% of the rates the passenger pays, in reality it is much less - especially on short trips.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have no change on my Lyft rate card. I am prior to 2016 and do not rent from Lyft.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe that if you look at your current earnings, you will see that Lyft is taking from 40% to 65% of your earnings. 
I just finished a comparison of three years of figures. July 2016 until Dec 31, 2017, Lyft took a straight 25%.
On January 1, 2018, they changed the accounting from a flat "Ride Payment" to a Platform Fee & a Service fee ( this Service fee is $2.30 per pax, so a shared ride with two pax will earn Lyft $4.60 ). The total of these two fees is 40% to 65% of the drivers earnings. Interesting that Lyft did this on Jan 1, 2018, the same year that Trumps tax changes went into effect. Did Trumps changes open the door for L/U to with hold more money?


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> What the rate card says (passenger rates vs driver rates) is almost meaningless with upfront pricing for uber and lyft. They both take the opportunity to pad the price now. So the rate card might show that we get 75% of the rates the passenger pays, in reality it is much less - especially on short trips.


It's not meaningless. Regardless what riser pays, u get paid by the rates. Old drivers from before a specific time had a rate that was 80% of the rate LyftUber pretends they charge riders. Newer drivers 75%. Before upfront, & after upfront. Riders still have a per mile etc rate, even if it's only a sorta theoretical thing. & u get 75% of that rate. He's saying he was at 80% until recently. I too was grandfathered on Uber until I needed a new account. But others on Uber have shown their trip report showing they get paid 5% more per mile etc than the rest of us.








On Uber we get 75% of that. Older driver gets 80%. Doesn't matter what rider actually pays cuz OP wasn't talking about that. Yes we end up with 50% what the rider pays. He's just talking about the rates. If I make $20 on a ride, I make $20. Whether rider pays $25 or $189.
Let's all use our big boy/girl brains


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Better then Uber's flat rate which Uber takes more then 50% now.


Thats not what Uber told investors in the IPO prospectus which states the average take rate is 21.7. Do you think they are lying to investors like they have lied to the drivers over the years?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

beezlewaxin said:


> My rate card is showing rates for a driver that signed up after 1/1/2016 but prior to today I was seeing slight higher rates because I signed up prior to 2016.
> 
> It is also not showing Express Drive rates in any market but last month it did.
> 
> ...


Just took these for you. Yes!

You are most likely on PPZ. They want you to take more shared rides.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Thats not what Uber told investors in the IPO prospectus which states the average take rate is 21.7. Do you think they are lying to investors like they have lied to the drivers over the years?


Yes. And they are being sued for it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Better then Uber's flat rate which Uber takes more then 50% now.


Nope, you're paid for actual miles and minutes on both, which is completely irrelevant to what Uber or Lyft makes and to what the passenger pays.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Thats not what Uber told investors in the IPO prospectus which states the average take rate is 21.7. Do you think they are lying to investors like they have lied to the drivers over the years?


21.70 would be averaging XL select and Black. I would estimate that X averages 15 gross per hour


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Thats not what Uber told investors in the IPO prospectus which states the average take rate is 21.7. Do you think they are lying to investors like they have lied to the drivers over the years?


Prospectus includes the impact of discounted rides.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Why don't you post this to the LA forum to compare with others in your region? Nobody here has experienced what you're talking about. Nobody is talking about it in the LA forum either.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> What the rate card says (passenger rates vs driver rates) is almost meaningless with upfront pricing for uber and lyft. They both take the opportunity to pad the price now. So the rate card might show that we get 75% of the rates the passenger pays, in reality it is much less - especially on short trips.


Drivers are paid based on the per mile and per minute rates in that driver's rate card. Nobody is disputing that.

Upfront pricing is irrelevant. What the passenger paid for the trip is irrelavant. I made sure not to mention either in my post.

I did mention published rates because that is what the driver's rates are based on.

Published rates are the rates that Uber or Lyft will charge the customer if no destination is entered in the app. The published rates contain a dollar amount for base, per mile and per minute.

The driver rate card is based entirely on the published rates that the passenger pays. This has nothing to do with upfront pricing which is based on our ov contain arbitrary numbers unrelated t


Brunch said:


> Why don't you post this to the LA forum to compare with others in your region? Nobody here has experienced what you're talking about. Nobody is talking about it in the LA forum either.


I am in Las Vegas, nobody is seeing it here either. I posted to the Lyft forum to see if anyone else anywhere is seeing the same issue. I guess it is just me. Also I am getting paid the correct rates so it seems to be a rate card display problem.

I might try going to the hub and see if I can get what I am seeing documented and fixed. The contract we see says we are paid according to the rates in our rate card. Because I am express drive the rates in my rate card would be higher. Of course I dont think I will be paid more because of an error in my rate card but never hurts to try.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Brunch said:


> Why don't you post this to the LA forum to compare with others in your region? Nobody here has experienced what you're talking about. Nobody is talking about it in the LA forum either.


---------------------

L.A. Forum ?? is that a section on Uberpeople or a different forum ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> 
> L.A. Forum ?? is that a section on Uberpeople or a different forum ?


You're kidding right?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> View attachment 324833
> View attachment 324834


----------------------------
You are referring to the L.A section of this forum. Do not have to look. I read postings from drivers all over America. L/U are taking 40% to 65% of every ones earnings and it started on January 1, 2018.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I solved my issue by clearing site data and cookies for *.lyft.com. My rate card is back down to normal levels.

Prior to clearing cookies I noticed that my dashboard had my AR at 100%, my rating at 5.00, and my weekly and daily ride totals were 0. My entire ride history was empty.

The rest of my dashboard was loading correctly including my name and photo and other personal data so I didn't notice the missing ride history info that ultimately made it obvious something was wrong in my browser and not my Lyft account.


----------



## Don49 (May 28, 2021)

nouberipo said:


> Thats not what Uber told investors in the IPO prospectus which states the average take rate is 21.7. Do you think they are lying to investors like they have lied to the drivers over the years?
> 
> 
> Those greedy bastards like to everyone.


----------

